# AKU Residency Guide



## rimzie (Mar 1, 2009)

My friend sent me this guide compiled by some AKU graduates a while back about their experiences getting a residency. It covers everything in quite extraordinary depth. Some of it has quite AKU-specific guidance, but most of it is very informative and though I'm not an AKU student myself, it looks very good. I figured most IMGs, especially Pakistani graduates, would benefit from it so here is a link to a page where you can download it from. Hope it proves useful.

Residency Map Of The U.s. - Ayubians.com :: Ayub Medical College Abbottabad Pakistan


----------



## talalkhurshid (Aug 14, 2013)

*Need Ur Immediate Help*

aoa everyone
i will really appreciate if u give the link once again ayubians forum says that it is not accepting new registrations plz help me i need that book urgently


----------



## ComputerKid (May 23, 2012)

I've gone ahead and uploaded the AKU Residency Guide with this post.

Please like this post if it has helped you!


----------



## huda ashraf (Apr 30, 2015)

*Books For Internal Medicine*

i shall be highly obliged if you could kindly guide me which books to go through while preparing for Agha khan's residency test (for internal medicine). I am absolutely clueless. Thank you


----------



## Cartilage (Aug 12, 2020)

Assalamualikum hope you are doing good and got selected in your residency program.need your help about preparing residency exam. From where to start and what subject should b master. Guide me. Your help will be appreciated.
Humble here


----------



## Cartilage (Aug 12, 2020)

Assalamualikum hope you are doing good. Can you please share link again.


----------

